# To Kill an American, Written by an Australian Dentist



## Fluffy (Jul 6, 2006)

This was just Emailed to me, thought I would share ~Adam

Written by an Australian Dentist....and too good to delete....

*To Kill an American
*You probably missed it in the rush of news last week, but there was actually a report that someone in Pakistan had published in a newspaper an offer of a reward to anyone who killed an American, any American.

So an Australian dentist wrote an editorial the following day to let everyone know what an American is . So they would know when they found one. (Good one, mate!!!!)

"An American is English, or French, or Italian, Irish, German, Spanish, Polish, Russian or Greek. An American may also be Canadian, Mexican, African, Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Australian, Iranian, Asian, or Arab, or Pakistani or Afghan.

An American may also be a Comanche, Cherokee, Osage, Blackfoot, Navaho, Apache, Seminole or one of the many other tribes known as native Americans.

An American is Christian, or he could be Jewish, or Buddhist, or Muslim.
In fact, there are more Muslims in America than in Afghanistan. The only difference is that in America they are free to worship as each of them chooses.

An American is also free to believe in no religion. For that he will answer only to God, not to the government, or to armed thugs claiming to speak for the government and for God.

An American lives in the most prosperous land in the history of the world.
The root of that prosperity can be found in the Declaration of Independence, which recognizes the God given right of each person to the pursuit of happiness.

An American is generous. Americans have helped out just about every other nation in the world in their time of need, never asking a thing in return.

When Afghanistan was over-run by the Soviet army 20 years ago, Americans came with arms and supplies to enable the people to win back their country!

As of the morning of September 11, Americans had given more than any other nation to the poor in Afghanistan. Americans welcome the best of everything...the best products, the best books, the best music, the best food, the best services. But they also welcome the least.

The national symbol of America, The Statue of Liberty , welcomes your tired and your poor, the wretched refuse of your teeming shores, the homeless, tempest tossed. These in fact are the people who built America.

Some of them were working in the Twin Towers the morning of September 11, 2001 earning a better life for their families. It's been told that the World Trade Center victims were from at least 30 different countries, cultures, and first languages, including those that aided and abetted the terrorists.

So you can try to kill an American if you must. Hitler did. So did General Tojo, and Stalin, and Mao Tse-Tung, and other blood-thirsty tyrants in the world. But, in doing so you would just be killing yourself. Because Americans are not a particular people from a particular place. They are the embodiment of the human spirit of freedom. Everyone who holds to that spirit, everywhere, is an American.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2006)

Excellently written.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 6, 2006)

Word.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 9, 2006)

I got that in an e- mail a few days ago...  Very well written.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

Very complimentary.  

I have served with several Australian Officers as well, and I have nothing but the highest regard for those blokes from Oz.  Cheers!  Love your work!


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 9, 2006)

True! Why doesn't the media cover the good things?


"Rudeness is a weak mans attempt at strength"
Juvenile Boot Camp


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 10, 2006)

Beautiful. :asian:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

What a great read.
Terry


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 11, 2006)

Bravo!


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jul 12, 2006)

*Salute*


----------



## idonnou (Jul 15, 2006)

i'd buy that


----------



## Kacey (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice - thanks for passing this on!


----------

